# Cosplay fursuits?



## TropicalZephyr (Sep 30, 2008)

Yeah, has anyone here made cosplay fursuits (cos-suits? cosfur?) of animal or anthro characters from movies, anime, video games, or whatever?
I bring this up because right now I am working on a half-suit of Mira the dog from Silent Hill 2 (She's the dog that appears in the 'Dog' ending.) so yeah, I'm basically going to be a Shiba Inu with headphones on. xD
I'm curious to see if anyone else has done something like this before. I would love to see a costume of Robbie the Rabbit or one of the more animalistic looking monsters from the SH series. =)


----------



## Beastcub (Oct 1, 2008)

i have plenty 
 (scroll half way down)
http://www.beastcub.com/apps/photos/


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 1, 2008)

I have seen several fursuit cos-plays. Personally I won't make a costume for a person of a character they don't own....or more accurately a copy-righted character, from movies, or books, or video-games ect.

I've seen some fairly good ones out there though, of people making things like Nanaki from FF7, or some Wolf Link from Twilight Princess, or Okami from the game Okami.


----------



## BlauShep (Oct 1, 2008)

Koisnake and Roleplaywulf do cosplay suits, but i don't think they like their suits being called 'fursuits'. xD;

I'm planning on making a Gin cosplay suit, from Ginga Nagareboshi Gin, and an Ocelot cosplay suit. yes, i rule 88'd Ocelot. epic, amirite?


----------



## Journey (Oct 3, 2008)

I'd love to make a T-BONE from swat kats fur suit some time


----------



## yasafusa (Jul 17, 2009)

Journey said:


> I'd love to make a T-BONE from swat kats fur suit some time



I'd love to see that one!


----------



## Scribbles_Ayashi (Jul 18, 2009)

I made a full body suit of Kon from Bleach with squeakers and magnets so I can exchange the different anime expressions. It turned out really great, I must say!


----------

